# HELP!!



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

I need help setting up my Onkyo 876. The system is all plugged in and hooked up, however I am not getting a picture on my Panasonic Viera plasma 1080p television. I'm getting sound just no picture.

The cable is plugged into HDMI 1 and the out is plugged into HDMI out main. The wire coming out is 25' HDMI 24awg high speed cable. I'm using an HDMI extender and running an additional 25' to the television. All connections look and feel connected solidly.

As for the receiver, I have the monitor on HDMI out main and the resolution is on through. 

Can't figure this out and its driving me insane!


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm sure you've done this but check your connections again also your system setups in the TV and AVR possibly something not being assigned properly or the two getups just are'nt "handshaking" as they say.:T

One question i'm curious about is why so much HDMI cable?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Do you have a TV you can connect with just a short HDMI? That would rule out a bad cable/connection issue. Sounds like everything should be operational.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Checked all connections still nothing... I'm going to see what happens when i run it directly to the TV. I'm using that much cable because my equipment is about 30' away from the TV and I had the 25' cable extra.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

It could also be the settings, you might need to setup the outputs and make sure your HDMI out is set to HDMI 1. 

Matt


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay so I ran a straight 25' cable to the TV and got a connection. I then ran the same 25' connection with the repeater and a standard 6' hdmi cable and nothing, just a very brief picture (less then a second). Any thoughts? I'm thinking the repeater is either messed up or the connection just isn't hitting right.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Try skipping the repeater.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I believe it's the repeater that's causing the issue skip the the repeater as Bam suggested.


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

I skipped the repeater and just tryed to run the 25' HDMI cable straight to my TV and it feels like it doesn't want to connect right. I can kind of jiggle it and hold it in one spot for a signal but as soon as i let it go the signal drops.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Sounds like a bad connection either on cable itself or the source your connecting to.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

When you had the repeater in the mix was the connection tight or was it loose like it is now without in the mix?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

My guess would be a bad cable end. Monoprice has HDMI cables for a good price.

Matt


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

yea, the connection was a little loose but no where as loose. I think the 25' connection is def bad. 

All cables are from monoprice. It just seems like the one end of this cable doesn't have a good connection and has to really be messed with for it to produce a picture. I just tried the "bad" hdmi cable from my cable box to the receiver and the receiver read no signal so I'm assuming its the hdmi cable.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Good deal, sounds like problem solved (i hope).


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

so I'm looking up a lot of info and finding that similar cases have been seen where extenders/repeators don't work with Onkyo receivers. Anyone heard of such a thing?


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay so HDMI cable does have a messed up connector and the extender does not work with the unit either. So I'm looking at running 35' of HDMI cable without an extender. Will this produce a bad picture? If so, anyone know of any extenders that will work with an Onkyo 876? The picture I have no isn't bad at all with a 30' run.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You'll know if it is bad, you'll see lots of sparkles, maybe some distorted colors. If you say to yourself, "I'm not sure if the picture is bad or not", it's not.

P.S. This is why the HDMI connector design is horrible. We need standards for the depth of connectors, and a locking system of some kind. Why something like this isn't a standard, I'll never know: http://www.torrent-inc.com/hdmi-cables.html


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I've seen other devices to lock the HDMI in place useing a screw and a bracket, i have never had a problem with my connections allthough i will agree that the HDMI connector end is not one of best designs out there:whistling:.
I know the install shop in my neck of the woods says they do runs of 45' or more with no problem.:T


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a 35ft HDMI cable connecting my projector to my Onkyo without any issues.

Matt


----------



## j.heiser (Apr 28, 2010)

Okay so I am going to send the HDMI cables and the extender back to monoprice. My question now is should I run a straight 35' run with an HDMI cable? If so, what kind? Or should I run a Cat 5 instead?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd try a straight 35'. If it works, this should give you the least amount of HDCP Handshake problems.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I agree with marshall, our local shop does 45 plus foot runs all the time without hiccups.:T


----------

